# Covenant Theology section UPDATED on Monergism.com!



## biblelighthouse (Apr 1, 2006)

Enjoy:

http://monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/Covenant-theology.html


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks, Joseph!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 1, 2006)

Joseph,

I did not know that was your site.

Please update your links. The old site at CSUSM is being phased out. 

All those documents are now at

http://www.wscal.edu/clark

I've put re-directs on most of the documents that get the most hits so if you click on a link, it should take you to the new site, but those transitional documents and links will expire without notice.

Cheers,

rsc


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> Joseph,
> 
> I did not know that was your site.



It is not my site. Monergism.com is owned and run by John Hendryx. However, he has allowed me to help him out with the Covenant Theology section on his site.




> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> Please update your links. The old site at CSUSM is being phased out.
> 
> All those documents are now at
> ...



Thank you for the heads-up! I appreciate the info. For any of your articles on the Covenant Theology section of Monergism.com, I will gladly update the links. I will try to get this done within the next few days.

Thank you,
Joseph


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 1, 2006)

John is a cool dude - glad he has good help...


----------



## puritan reformed (Apr 1, 2006)

Joseph cool site man. Hey I just wanted to let you know in fairness to the premill/Dispensational folk in the "End Times" section on your site that many of them believe that Christians will go through the Seven year tribulation and Christ will come at the end of this tribulation. They call themselves post-trib and there are mid-tribers too. They get their calculations from different stuff in the book of Daniel,abomination of desolation, etc.,. Thier structure of doctrine is the same as the premill/Dispensationalists. You know the Left Behind stuff but differ on the time of the Rapture. My Parents are post-tribers and so was our old church. Till the Lord was kind enough to open my wife and our eye's to the doctrines of Sovereign grace and we now hold an amill/partial preterism view. Anyway, I'm way off subject just something I noticed on that great site of yours.

[Edited on 4-2-2006 by RTSbound]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RTSbound_
> Joseph cool site man.



Thank you, Keith!!



> _Originally posted by RTSbound_
> Hey I just wanted to let you know in fairness to the premill/Dispensational folk in the "End Times" section on your site that many of them believe that Christians will go through the Seven year tribulation and Christ will come at the end of this tribulation. They call themselves post-trib and there are mid-tribers too. They get their calculations from different stuff in the book of Daniel,abomination of desolation, etc.,. Thier structure of doctrine is the same as the premill/Dispensationalists. You know the Left Behind stuff but differ on the time of the Rapture. My Parents are post-tribers and so was our old church. Till the Lord was kind enough to open my wife and our eye's to the doctrines of Sovereign grace and we now hold an amill/partial preterism view. Anyway, I'm way off subject just something I noticed on that great site of yours.



Thank you for the mind-jogging. I am well aware of the mid-trib and post-trib positions (in fact I used to be persuaded in that direction), but you are quite right that I have conspicuously left them off my site. I'm not sure why I overlooked that. 

In any case, thank you for bringing it to my attention! As time allows, I hope to get that fixed sometime this month.

Please feel free to email me regarding ANY issues you see with my site. I don't want anything to be in error, or for anything important to be overlooked. So your proof-reading help is quite valuable!

Thank you!

In Christ,
Joseph


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> Joseph,
> 
> Please update your links. The old site at CSUSM is being phased out.
> ...




Dr. Clark,

I have updated your two links on the Covenant Theology section of Monergism.com. They now point to your http://www.wscal.edu/clark site.

Thank you,
Joseph


----------

